# Blazers vs. Kings Thread



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah Baby!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

heads up...diretTV has Minny and Pacers in double OT..channel 754


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

broy's debut! wooooooo!

i just hope he doesnt steal the thunder from aldridge  

i picked him as my 5th pick. if he gives me 17/7 i'd be happy.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, all of a sudden, there's a lid on the Blazers' hoop.

They went from up 6-0 to down 15-9.

Ahhhh but there's Roy with the "and-1."


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

where did the assists go?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

my god LMA looks amazing!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Is someone recording this to put up on youtube later for us less fortunate? hehe


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Martell Webster, welcome to the NBA.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

LMA is going to be a multiple time all star holy ish i'm glad we got him


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

damn, when he bulks up. not bad so far....maybe we won't be as bad as expected.....

PG situation seems stacked....otherwise not bad...once everyone gets in game frame we should be good to go


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

this game is so sloppy. haha chuck person on tv. jarret jack's jumper is looking good. outlaw and webster... very nice!

and of course, wow. aldridge!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

aldridge has both dunks of the night! dang!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

did you see that alley oop holy ish


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I like Martell's rebounding and effort tonight


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

roy seems to be forcing the issue


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Roy's rusty, that's all.

The game sounds good. I wish Yahoo's box score would update, so I could see the stats tonight. :azdaja:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

um... was that morgan freeman next to paul allen??

hope martell isn't hurt badly....


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

It just sounds like Martell took an elbow from Joel. Nothing huge, I don't think.

I'm loving this game!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah good game so far


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

People like me without cable or access to league pass would love as much detail as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Frye looks huge dam


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

roy looks awful but just rusty. outlaw still looking good shot wise and brad miller is crying like a *****


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

Resume said:


> Frye looks huge dam


as in fat or just big?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Martell needed six stitches between his right eye and eyebrow after taking an elbow from Joel. KP says most guys wouldn't come back, but Martell wanted to. 

Rumor has it, KP also said he's extremely proud of Martell's play so far and his desire to come back into the game. No one wants to play more than Martell. In fact, Martell even apologized for getting elbowed during the game. Then, Joel apologized for elbowing him. Then, the team apologized for causing a stoppage in play. That's because they all have such great character. Also, he fits into the culture, and we might not win a lot of games this year, but we're doing things the right way. Martell is part of a process to bring Portland a team they can be proud of, on AND off the court. Martell's eye, in due time, will make a full recovery, but he's extremely happy with Martell's progress and thinks he's a big part of what we're about in Portland. Also, culture, culture, culture.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

nice little reverse dunk by travis


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

for samuel 

blazer dancers are dancing


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Frye looks muscle not fat. looks great no gay ish


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

wastro said:


> Martell needed six stitches between his right eye and eyebrow after taking an elbow from Joel. KP says most guys wouldn't come back, but Martell wanted to.
> 
> Rumor has it, KP also said he's extremely proud of Martell's play so far and his desire to come back into the game. Also, he fits into the culture, and we might not win a lot of games this year, but we're doing things the right way. Martell is part of a process to bring Portland a team they can be proud of, on AND off the court. Martell's eye, in due time, will make a full recovery, but he's extremely happy with Martell's progress and thinks he's a big part of what we're about in Portland. Also, culture, culture, culture.


probably the best parody of the night.:clap2: :lol: ~Nathan


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

ally ooop from blake to aldridge at the beginning of the 3rd was freaking nuts.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

nice fast break play by jack so far. good passing for all you jack can't play the fast break ppl


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

wow we just might make the playoffs if we keep this up. webster playing great. jack playing great. we are good guys. really good.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

cake ingredients bake


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

i hope green grows out his hair. we need that ben wallace factor!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Green playing sloppy. I'm not happy to report that.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

wow we look really good dam


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Whats with the freakin box score. SI, NBA, ESPN, YAHOO all are showing the wrong 'ish. I guess they all get it from the same RSS feed...boo


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/games/20071019/SACPOR/boxscore.html


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Webster has absolutley astounded me this preseason. I never truly gave up on him, but believed he would at least be a Westley Person type sharpshooter. He is looking like a legit starting SF so far. I think the fact we had two amazing rookies last season led to some scapegoaing on Webster last season. I mean, having rookies like LMA and Roy straight up spoiled us Blazer fans. We forgot how young Webster was, and used him as our primary *****ing point.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I've always stood by Webster and always thought he'd come around. Many on this board jumped on him because he didn't produced in his first two seasons... much like other high school draftees. It would have been a disasterous mistake to include him in that New York deal. He is the PERFECT starting SF for us. The only position of weakness in the starting lineup right now is the PG position.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Look next to LMA's knee on that photo up there. Someone wasn't happy. :biggrin: 

Martell made me happy, but he only shot 43% tonight. Am I nitpicking if I see that and think, "only 43%?" I mean, it's better than the 40% he shot last year but a slight dip from the first three games. Am I overthinking this?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well I just got back from the game, thought I would put out a few observations:

1. Martell Webster and Travis Outlaw combined for 41 points, 15 rebounds tonight. With the small forward production issues this team has had in the past, this is very nice to see. This team is going to be hard to beat if both guys produce in the teens each night on a good percentage. Just to throw this out there, who would have thought both guys might turn ok solid? Also although Outlaw ended up ahead on the scoreboard, I thought Martell had the better game, and you could tell that Nate had confidence, leaving him out on the floor for extended minutes. Guys would shuffle in and out, Martell would remain out on the floor. 

2. I still think Jack is in the lead for starting PG, even with 4 turnovers (some in garbage time), he just looked more at peace out on the floor. The turnovers concerned me but his play was solid. 

3. I thought Sergio had his best game of the pre season tonight. He can find Martell in the corner over, and over, and over. 5 assist and 1 turnover. Shot selection was agressive, but probably over agressive. Looks to be getting used to playing with some familiar faces again. Got smoked defensivly several times but had help, so was ok. 

4. Green did ok but was a little out of control at times. When out on the floor with Joel didn't know that you don't pass it to him except if it is a gimme, but will learn with time. Solid defensivly.

5. Roy-Rusty but still good. Looked to be warming up more and more to the flow of the game as it went on, but unfortunately did not get to play the second half. Got screwed on multiple calls, as usual.

6. Aldridge-Only played about 2 quarters and only needed to. Was too much for Sacramento to handle. 

7. Fry- Did ok but did not impress. 

8. Joel did fine. Players need to realize where they can and cannot pass to him. Good defensivly, good on the boards.

9. Blake-Did good when he wasn't forcing shots. Seemed to be forcing the issue on buckets tonight, a little impatient. 

Now also I would point out that during a large portion of the game, Sacramento was fielding a team of veterans out on the floor and seemed pretty pissed they were getting punked. You could tell they tried to make a run, but weren't making any ground up. A good portion of the game where Sacramento was getting out played on the floor they had Miller(All star and olympic teamer); Mike Bibby (All star at one point); Ron Artest (All star and noted defender); Kenny Thomas (NBA Veteran, who used to kill us a lot when Zbo was guarding him, but then again, who didn't.) and John Salmons (Veteran, lots of playoff experience with Philly). That is an experienced team, and the young guys from Portland were absolutely running circles around them.

Fun point of the game: Kenny Thomas (A 6'8" PF) missed a free throw short on a play he shouldn't have got to go to the line. So I yelled at him "Hey Kenny, that free throw is like your whole career, just a little bit short!". He ignored me of course. :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

wastro said:


> Look next to LMA's knee on that photo up there. Someone wasn't happy. :biggrin:
> 
> Martell made me happy, but he only shot 43% tonight. Am I nitpicking if I see that and think, "only 43%?" I mean, it's better than the 40% he shot last year but a slight dip from the first three games. Am I overthinking this?


Dude! Martell had a great game. Yes you are over thinking this!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

What the hell is up with Frye? He looks like Michael Doleac right now.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I am back from the game. It was fun. LaMarcus looked great. Travis is finally putting the ball on the floor - when he does it - it is very hard to stop him. Webster looked good, so did Jack. Roy is obviously rusty. Joel did a good job and it was nice to see Frye getting into Brad Miller's head.

This team left me wondering if I am not under-estimating them. The offense looked good and balanced, even with Roy out of sync, the defense was not bad, the team was a lot more fun to watch compared to last year's squad.

Also - Sergio is just so much fun to watch on offense. It was good that Sacramento never put a scoring PG to torch him on the defense - because his D still seems to be non-existent.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I didn't see the game so take this for what its worth.

Martell continues to impress. 17 points along with 9 rebounds. Outlaw also had a very good game from the sounds of it and from the box score. Healthy competition at that spot is to be desired as it gets both to improve their game.

Now, my first thought when I read the game summary (I was on a flight and missed even following the game): "Martell stays consistently good, Outlaw had his every-now-and-again great game." It seems that Outlaw explodes every once in a while whetting our appetite and leaving us wanting it all the time but doesn't perform at that level consistently.

Martell has been the one who has impressed me most this pre-season primarily due to the consistency he's shown. It hasn't been one or two good games, he's now had four very good games. If this carries through to the season, I might have to raise my expectations for the team this year.

:clap2: 

Gramps...


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

4 100+ point games in a row!
:yay:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

Good result but expected against an already bad kings team missing kevin martin and ron ron only playing 2 mins. I really dont think we can call 'playoffs' off this scenario lol. nice try guys but cmon 

looks like travis and martell played well. LMA scored well but only 4 rbs?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> A good portion of the game where Sacramento was getting out played on the floor they had Miller(All star and olympic teamer); Mike Bibby (All star at one point); Ron Artest (All star and noted defender); Kenny Thomas (NBA Veteran, who used to kill us a lot when Zbo was guarding him, but then again, who didn't.) and John Salmons (Veteran, lots of playoff experience with Philly). That is an experienced team, and the young guys from Portland were absolutely running circles around them.


Artest played a total of 2 minutes and looked like he was really laboring with some sort of leg issue... anyone know what that might be/fantasy concern? Also, does anyone know why Kevin Martin didn't play?

To echo what everyone else has said... LA, Martell, and Travis looked great. Fun to see a blowout even if it was only preseason and the opponent was depleated.

STOMP


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

STOMP said:


> Artest played a total of 2 minutes and looked like he was really laboring with some sort of leg issue... anyone know what that might be/fantasy concern? Also, does anyone know why Kevin Martin didn't play?


The Sacramento Bee: http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/444309.html



> Kevin Martin did not play because of a bruised left shin suffered against the Utah Jazz on Thursday in Albuquerque, N.M. Ron Artest barely played, also because of a bruised lower left leg from a collision the night before. And Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Spencer Hawes have yet to play. On the other hand, at least they only had to deal in physical pain.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

STOMP said:


> Artest played a total of 2 minutes and looked like he was really laboring with some sort of leg issue... anyone know what that might be/fantasy concern? Also, does anyone know why Kevin Martin didn't play?
> 
> To echo what everyone else has said... LA, Martell, and Travis looked great. Fun to see a blowout even if it was only preseason and the opponent was depleated.
> 
> STOMP


Actually now that you mention it, several Kings players looked out of shape. No idea about Artest leg, but I believe they just were resting Martin because they know what he brings to the table.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

thanks andalusian... the SacBee wouldn't let me on without registering and I've got enough mystery emails coming in already.

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

-Sonny- said:


> What the hell is up with Frye? He looks like Michael Doleac right now.


Um. He's Channing Frye. He is what he is.

I'm more encouraged by the play of Webster and Outlaw than I am surprised by Frye looking less-than-mediocre.

Ed O.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Frye wasn't that bad. He did fine enough for a back up forward. Martin had a sprained ankle or something.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Some of the Blazers played well.

Webster and Outlaw were a very nice surprise as a big offensive combo. Course, they didn't have to help chasing around Kevin Martin or deal with Ron Artest. So it wasn't a tough game for them. But they both played with confidence, pulled the trigger, and made enough shots to loosen up the lanes and make the game a blowout.

LaMarcus just looks like a player who is going to have a big year. He is playing with confidence, patience and is learning to control an offense from the post. Sacramento couldn't do much with him.

Green didn't do much.

Roy was out of sync.

Jack was solid.

Sacramento was a depleted team. They aren't a deep team anymore. They don't field anything close to competitive if 4 of their top 6 don't play:

Top 6:
Ron Artest (2 min)
Bibby
Martin (DNP)
Miller
SAR (DNP)
Hawes (DNP)

Blazers are only missing one of their top 6 players, Oden.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Blazers are only missing one of their top 6 players, Oden.


That's over simplifying. I wouldn't count Roy being there if it's his first game back and he played such a small amount of minutes that he did. Also, most would consider Darius Miles a top 6 player for Portland.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

There are some nice highlights from the game last night at http://blazersclips.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> That's over simplifying. I wouldn't count Roy being there if it's his first game back and he played such a small amount of minutes that he did. Also, most would consider Darius Miles a top 6 player for Portland.


I don't think that was oversimplifying.

This is oversimplifying:

"That level of talent the Kings put on the floor last night: Very low."



The Blazers SHOULD have easily beat them on their own home floor. And they did. Just can't use it as much of a measuring stick. Bar is too low.

As for Miles and the top 6, he shouldn't be there. By the way, where did you see a top 6 Blazer list to see that Miles wasn't on it? I listed anticipated/projected top 6 players for the upcoming season after the draft and free agent signing season. So both teams were expecting big contributions from their lotto picks, and Miles was not expected to return to his former self this season, if ever.

As for Roy. He played. He wasn't hurt. He was just not that good. No excuses. Some of the unhurt Kings vets were not good either. Don't see how that affects the comment that it is hard to guage the Blazers based on a blowout win against a real bad talent level.

I am glad some of the players (esp Aldridge, Webster and Outlaw) looked so good in that game. I am glad there was no letdown or loafing against an inferior team. It is just a mistake to use as a guage of Blazer team play in general as they will have to play mostly better teams.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Resume said:


> Frye looks muscle not fat. looks great no gay ish


What on EARTH does that mean? That he does not look like Johh Amaechi?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

What's with the sudden overuse of the non-word "'ish"?

Clearly masking and against the rules, besides being annoyingly juvenile.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> What on EARTH does that mean? That he does not look like Johh Amaechi?


I'm pretty sure that the poster was expressing that Frye looks great (as in great basketball shape), not great in the sense that he's attracted to the guy. 

whatever...

STOMP


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Masbee said:


> I don't think that was oversimplifying.
> 
> This is oversimplifying:
> 
> "That level of talent the Kings put on the floor last night: Very low."


If you want to think that, then sure. I think it's oversimplifying. 




> The Blazers SHOULD have easily beat them on their own home floor. And they did. Just can't use it as much of a measuring stick. Bar is too low.
> 
> As for Miles and the top 6, he shouldn't be there. By the way, where did you see a top 6 Blazer list to see that Miles wasn't on it? I listed anticipated/projected top 6 players for the upcoming season after the draft and free agent signing season. So both teams were expecting big contributions from their lotto picks, and Miles was not expected to return to his former self this season, if ever.


Again, if you think so. Kings are a team full of veterans, Blazers are not. Veterans tend to win more games than rookies and sophmores, pretty much the consensus. Again, Miles not being in the top 6 best players for the Blazers is YOUR opinion. The last season he played, he put up better numbers than any of our players did last season except for Randolph. You act as if Miles isn't on our roster, he is and would still be a top 6 player on our team. Doesn't matter if you didn't expect him to play this season, he's on our roster and he's a top 6 player on our team when healthy. You didn't say Blazers are missing only 1 player of their top 6 that was expected to play this season, you said Blazers are only missing one of their top 6 players, that statement is false since Miles is one of our top 6 players by everyone's account. 



> As for Roy. He played. He wasn't hurt. He was just not that good. No excuses. Some of the unhurt Kings vets were not good either. Don't see how that affects the comment that it is hard to guage the Blazers based on a blowout win against a real bad talent level.
> 
> I am glad some of the players (esp Aldridge, Webster and Outlaw) looked so good in that game. I am glad there was no letdown or loafing against an inferior team. It is just a mistake to use as a guage of Blazer team play in general as they will have to play mostly better teams.


Usually there is an excuse, or people wouldn't add "he's rusty" when a player comes back from an injury. I don't disagree with you that it's a mistake to use the game as a gauge for the Blazers, but to say the Kings had so much of an advantage is oversimplifying the statement. I'm glad Aldridge, Outlaw, and Webster played well too.... wait... the same Webster you wrote off a long time ago and gave proof positive comparisons as to why his play wouldn't improve? Again, you have your opinion but the Kings should have put up a better fight than to lose by nearly 30. No excuses.


----------

